# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Agregando un Método Abreviado Personalizado

## ExcelTip

Utilizando métodos abreviados

Para agregar un método abreviado personalizado, agregue, guarde y almacene una línea de código VBA (). Se recomienda que los métodos abreviados personalizados generales sean guardados en el Libro de Macros Personal. Este libro se crea la primera vez que guarda y graba un macro, y permanece oculto cuando se abre Excel.

* Para crear el Libro de Macros Personal mientras se almacena un nuevo método abreviado:

1.En el menú Herramientas, seleccione Macro, y luego Grabar nueva macro.
2.En el campo Nombre de la macro, inserte un nombre para la macro (no se permiten espacios entre los caracteres).
3.En el campo Método abreviado, presione 
4.Elija Libro de macros personal en el menú desplegable Guardar macro en, y haga clic en Aceptar.
5.Grabe todo lo que desee y luego detenga la grabación presionando el icono Detener Grabación         
6.Abra el VBA (Editor de secuencias de comandos de Microsoft) presionando 
7.Haga doble clic en Módulo1 bajo VBAProject (PERSONAL.XLS).
8.En la macro PegarValores, reemplazar las líneas grabadas por:
Selección.Fórmula = Seleción.Value
Este código convierte la formula de una celda seleccionada a su valor actual.
9.Haga clic en  Guardar.
10.Presione 
11.Para determinar si PERSONAL.XLS está abierto, seleccione  Mostrar del menú Ventana.
12.Para probar el método abreviado, seleccione celdas que contengan fórmulas y presione 

Para agregar/cambiar un método abreviado:

1.En Excel, presione 
2.Seleccione la macro de la lista de Nombre de la Macro.
3.Haga clic en Opciones.
4.En el cuadro de diálogo Opciones de la Macro, cambiar o agregar la tecla de método abreviado y luego hacer clic en  Aceptar.

----------

